# TRT and Traveling



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

So im thinking after my 1st cycle that I might seriously think about self prescribed TRT.
Now what do guys do when traveling meaning whats the smart thing to do when jumping on TRT and traveling?


----------



## event462 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't, unless your traveling by bus or car. It's just too risky in my opinion.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

So just stop the trt and return when I get home? 2 weeks away from home...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2014)

You'd be suprised how many vials you can fit in your anal cavity.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> You'd be suprised how many vials you can fit in your anal cavity.


Especially like you since you like it up da ass by men lol.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 23, 2014)

I would put it in a vitamin b12 vial!! 

 

Then stick it in your suitcase with your vitamins and supplements.

Having a clean record also helps


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats an idea my record is very clean.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 23, 2014)

A few more details would help.  Are you flying?  Going out of the country?  It's hard to give any meaningful input to such a broad question.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Well yes flying...If I were driving I wouldnt have to worry about it.
I do travel every now and than so wanted to see whats best thing to do if your on TRT. 
Not out of Country but within the USA.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 23, 2014)

Do you have bottles with your name on it? How many compounds? How long do you plan to stay?


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

No my gear is ug.
Test Cyp.
Most I stay is over the weekend but I do have a Cabo trip planned in Oct.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 23, 2014)

One thing you could do is fed ex it to yourself to the hotel you are staying in.

I just got back from Vegas and I'm currently on a blast of prop and npp. I have trt prescribed so I just put the gear into empty vials from my script. Then put them into the pill containers they came in, which had all my script info on them. Took those and put them in the big plastic bag that my script needles came in which also had script info on outside. Only took what I needed for trip so I could dump the empty vials for return trip. Put it in my checked suitcase and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Prescribed might be easier than UG lol.
And Vegas I go to 2x month


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Definitely easier!  mail it?


----------



## Azog (Jul 23, 2014)

Get a script and put whatever gear you want in it like someone said. Vit B12 is a good idea. Someone around here had the idea of using empty slin vials you got from Walgreens. That should work I would think.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 23, 2014)

You could get a long ester and just give yourself enough before you leave. Not optimal but it's a way of getting around it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2014)

Take your shot the day u leave. Take it when u get back. You'll be fine. It's not worth getting caught. I know a few guys that inject once every 14 days on trt and do fine. I've actually done it a few times cus I get lazy sometimes.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you are checking baggage you'll have no problem.  Even though I do keep my test in a prescription container around my vial I travel with hgh, npp, mast p and other compounds in my shaving kit never having an issue.

If you are carrying on your luggage then I would not bring anything with you.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm guessing you are talking about cruising not trt.  If you were to go on trt you would have a script then you just carry your shit or put it in your checked bag.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Im talking my own self prescribed trt. Has nothing to do with a dr.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Im talking my own self prescribed trt. Has nothing to do with a dr.



Than it's not TRT. TRT is a DOCTOR PRESCRIBED treatment protocol.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok I will call it lifelong cruising on my own....


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I reading this right, your only go away a weekend at most??

Do what Ecks said and take a shot the day of your trip.  Maybe, if you need to, slightly bump up the mg in that pin to last you over the weekend or in worse case you get delayed for a day or more. Maybe look into test  undecanoate for this reason


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Let me restate this being some understood. 
Im going to blast at 500mg than cruise.
So when I CRUISE Im wanting to decide how to travel w gear.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2014)

I dont know ways like these guys do, its not scripted so I personally Wouldn't risk it. I would still consider a longer ester before a trip so I dont even have to worry. 

Hope someone can give you better advice.GL


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Jomo
It varies throughout year. Could be away for a weekend or it maybe a trip for a week etc.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2014)

I understand,  things come up I  life that we can always put a timeframe on.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2014)

If a week is the most you're going away for pinning the day you leave will be fine until you get back. If you're gone for two weeks you can simply bump up the dose slightly and still be fine. I'd only really worry about going away for 3wks +


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Doc you mind if I pm you?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Doc you mind if I pm you?



Feel free. Don't need to ask bro


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok pm coming......


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2014)

if you go that route just a. set your pin schedule so you can pin around your trip or if its two long b. just ship it to yourself it'll be fine


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 24, 2014)

Listen to Doc and Ecks they pretty much gave you the best advice IMO.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 24, 2014)

I always listen to both of them w open ears.
Great advice...


----------

